# كورس المستوى المتقدم فى الاوتوكاد ثلاثى الأبعاد فيديو عربى بدون تحميل



## captainhass (19 مارس 2010)

*السلام عليكم 

على هذا الرابط ان شاء الله ستجدون

كورس كامل فيديو مباشر على الموقع

لتعليم Autocad 3d

يجب ان تكون مسطب Adobe flash player plugin

لتستطيع التشغيل بدون مشاكل

الرابط

*http://mpe2010.zymichost.com/Autocad Fundamentals/autocad3d/​


----------



## الجاسم 20 (20 مارس 2010)

مشكور


----------



## captainhass (20 مارس 2010)

الجاسم 20 قال:


> مشكور



 *
جزاكم الله كل خير على ردودكم
بارك الله فيكم​*​
​


----------



## captainhass (21 مارس 2010)

كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------



## sympo (21 مارس 2010)

مشكور


----------



## ديار26 (21 مارس 2010)

مشكور


----------



## captainhass (21 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير​ ​


----------



## حمزهههههه (21 مارس 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## parasismic (21 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## captainhass (21 مارس 2010)

يعطيكم العافية

جزاكم الله كل خير على ردودكم الطيبة 

و اتمنى للجميع الاستفادة ان شاء الله تعالى​


----------



## جبريل المصرى (27 مارس 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## captainhass (29 مارس 2010)

جبريل المصرى قال:


> مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور



جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## captainhass (4 أبريل 2010)

اتمنى الاستفادة للجميع ان شاء الله تعالى​


----------



## m66666677 (4 أبريل 2010)

Thanks a lot


----------



## ابوعقاب (4 أبريل 2010)

شكرا لك والله يجعلها في موااااااازينك.......... اخوك /ابوعقااااب....؟؟


----------



## captainhass (5 أبريل 2010)

ابوعقاب قال:


> شكرا لك والله يجعلها في موااااااازينك.......... اخوك /ابوعقااااب....؟؟




الله يعطيك الف عافية

جزاكم الله كل خير و امثالك​


----------



## جاري الهوامل (5 أبريل 2010)

وفقك الله لكل خير


----------



## captainhass (5 أبريل 2010)

جاري الهوامل قال:


> وفقك الله لكل خير



جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## أحمد جمعه رمضان (5 أبريل 2010)

:14:جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## captainhass (5 أبريل 2010)

أحمد جمعه رمضان قال:


> :14:جزاكم الله كل خير​




الله يعطيك العافية
جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## engineer.medo43 (6 أبريل 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك*


----------



## captainhass (6 أبريل 2010)

engineer.medo43 قال:


> *جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك*



الله يعطيك العافية

جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## captainhass (9 أبريل 2010)

اتمنى ان تكونوا قد استفدتم حق الاستفادة ان شاء الله تعالى​


----------



## captainhass (14 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير
كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------



## engineer.medo43 (14 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## captainhass (15 أبريل 2010)

engineer.medo43 قال:


> شكرا جزيلا



جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## captainhass (22 أبريل 2010)

كل عام و انتم بخير
و اتمنى الاستفادة للجميع ان شاء الله تعالى​


----------



## captainhass (2 مايو 2010)

كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------



## eng_rehab (2 مايو 2010)

شكرااا


----------



## captainhass (3 مايو 2010)

eng_rehab قال:


> شكرااا




الله يعطيكى العافية
جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## captainhass (11 مايو 2010)

اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك فما انت الا أيام​


----------



## m66666677 (11 مايو 2010)

Thanks a lot


----------



## captainhass (12 مايو 2010)

m66666677 قال:


> thanks a lot



جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## civilwalid (12 مايو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وجاري التحميل


----------



## captainhass (12 مايو 2010)

civilwalid قال:


> شكرا جزيلا وجاري التحميل



جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## captainhass (15 مايو 2010)

*اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك*​


----------



## hamad AL-Duhaim (16 مايو 2010)

يعطيك الله العافية


----------



## captainhass (16 مايو 2010)

hamad al-duhaim قال:


> يعطيك الله العافية



جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## م/يوسف (19 مايو 2010)

gooooooooooood


----------



## محمودشمس (19 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك عنا خيرا واخلفة الله عليك بالصحة والعافية
جزء المياة خطير


----------



## captainhass (20 مايو 2010)

م/يوسف قال:


> gooooooooooood





محمودشمس قال:


> بارك الله فيك وجزاك عنا خيرا واخلفة الله عليك بالصحة والعافية
> جزء المياة خطير



جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## captainhass (26 مايو 2010)

اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك
و صحتك قبل سقمك
فما أنت الا أيام فانتهزها أخى الكريم​


----------



## m66666677 (26 مايو 2010)

Thanks a lot


----------



## captainhass (26 مايو 2010)

m66666677 قال:


> thanks a lot



جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## عايد البدري (27 مايو 2010)

شكرا لمجهودك


----------



## mohammedkhairy (27 مايو 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ahmed elsharkawy (28 مايو 2010)

مشكوررررررررر كثيرا


----------



## captainhass (28 مايو 2010)

عايد البدري قال:


> شكرا لمجهودك





محمد محمود خيرى قال:


> شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا





ahmed elsharkawy قال:


> مشكوررررررررر كثيرا




جزاكم الله كل خير على ردودكم الطيبة​


----------



## captainhass (2 يونيو 2010)

كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------



## captainhass (3 يونيو 2010)

اتمنى ان تكونوا قد استفدتم من الموضوع المتواضع ان شاء الله تعالى​


----------



## محمود طه (3 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## captainhass (3 يونيو 2010)

محمود طه قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا



جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## عثمان الطيب عبدة (3 يونيو 2010)

ربنا يزيدك خير... وانشاء الله نستفيد ونفيد غيرنا ...لعلها تكون صدقة جارية


----------



## captainhass (3 يونيو 2010)

عثمان الطيب عبدة قال:


> ربنا يزيدك خير... وانشاء الله نستفيد ونفيد غيرنا ...لعلها تكون صدقة جارية



جزاكم الله كل خير
الله يعطيك العافية​


----------



## captainhass (4 يونيو 2010)

اتمنى ان يكون الموضوع قد افادكم ان شاء الله تعالى
​


----------



## captainhass (6 يونيو 2010)

كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------



## captainhass (8 يونيو 2010)

*كل عام و انتم بخير*​


----------



## mdsayed (8 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا"


----------



## captainhass (10 يونيو 2010)

mdsayed قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا"



جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## ayoub adly (11 يونيو 2010)

سككككككككككرا جدا على المجهود


----------



## captainhass (14 يونيو 2010)

ayoub adly قال:


> سككككككككككرا جدا على المجهود



*جزاكم الله كل خير*​


----------



## captainhass (15 يونيو 2010)

كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------



## captainhass (22 يونيو 2010)

كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------



## captainhass (25 يونيو 2010)

اتمنى ان تكونوا قد استفدتم من الموضوع ان شاء الله​


----------



## captainhass (26 يونيو 2010)

اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك​


----------



## captainhass (28 يونيو 2010)

كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------



## ايمن كحوش (28 يونيو 2010)

شكرا يا بشمهندس وجزاك الله خير


----------



## captainhass (28 يونيو 2010)

ايمن كحوش قال:


> شكرا يا بشمهندس وجزاك الله خير




جزاكم الله كل خير
بارك الله فيكم​


----------



## ayoub adly (30 يونيو 2010)

مشكككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككور


----------



## captainhass (30 يونيو 2010)

ayoub adly قال:


> مشكككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككور



جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## captainhass (3 يوليو 2010)

اتمنى ان تكونوا قد استفدتم ان شاء الله تعالى​


----------



## captainhass (3 يوليو 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## captainhass (4 يوليو 2010)

*كل عام و انتم بخير*​


----------



## ayoub adly (6 يوليو 2010)

مشككككككككككككككككككككككككككور


----------



## captainhass (6 يوليو 2010)

ayoub adly قال:


> مشككككككككككككككككككككككككككور



جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## captainhass (8 يوليو 2010)

اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك 

فما أنت الا أيام​


----------



## captainhass (9 يوليو 2010)

كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------



## captainhass (10 يوليو 2010)

اتمنى ان تكونوا قد استفدتم من الموضوع ان شاء الله تعالى​


----------



## captainhass (16 يوليو 2010)

اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك

فما أنت الا أيام​


----------



## captainhass (20 يوليو 2010)

كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------



## captainhass (22 يوليو 2010)

اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك​


----------



## okab73 (22 يوليو 2010)

*مشكووووووووووووووور جدا*​


----------



## captainhass (23 يوليو 2010)

okab73 قال:


> *مشكووووووووووووووور جدا*​



جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## captainhass (28 يوليو 2010)

كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------



## mdsayed (28 يوليو 2010)

وبارك الله فيك


----------



## captainhass (29 يوليو 2010)

mdsayed قال:


> وبارك الله فيك



جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## captainhass (1 أغسطس 2010)

كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------



## ST.ENG (1 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## captainhass (2 أغسطس 2010)

st.eng قال:


> بارك الله فيك على هذه المعلومات القيمة



جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## captainhass (3 أغسطس 2010)

اتمنى ان يكون الموضوع المتواضع قد افادكم ان شاء الله تعالى​


----------



## captainhass (6 أغسطس 2010)

كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------



## ورد النيل (6 أغسطس 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## ahmd hussien (6 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## captainhass (6 أغسطس 2010)

ورد النيل قال:


> مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر





ahmd hussien قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا



جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## captainhass (9 أغسطس 2010)

كل عام وانتم بخير
​


----------



## captainhass (15 أغسطس 2010)

كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------



## civil devel (15 أغسطس 2010)

مشكوررر يسلموووو


----------



## freemanghassan (16 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## خلوف العراقي (16 أغسطس 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا جزيلاااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## captainhass (16 أغسطس 2010)

civil devel قال:


> مشكوررر يسلموووو





freemanghassan قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير





خلوف العراقي قال:


> شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا جزيلاااااااااااااااااااا





جزاكم الله كل خير
بارك الله فيكم
و كل عام و أنتم بخير​


----------



## captainhass (18 أغسطس 2010)

كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------



## mohamed salah e (18 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## captainhass (19 أغسطس 2010)

mohamed salah e قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك



جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## القمر الهندسي (19 أغسطس 2010)

ميرسي الك كتير كتير ربنا يوفقك


----------



## civil devel (19 أغسطس 2010)

مشكورررر يسلموووو


----------



## captainhass (19 أغسطس 2010)

القمر الهندسي قال:


> ميرسي الك كتير كتير ربنا يوفقك





civil devel قال:


> مشكورررر يسلموووو



جزاكم الله كل خير
بارك الله فيكم
كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------



## احمد غنيم (19 أغسطس 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## captainhass (19 أغسطس 2010)

احمد غنيم قال:


> مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور



جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## م قاسم محمد (20 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور على هذا الجهد والله يبارك فيك


----------



## captainhass (20 أغسطس 2010)

م قاسم محمد قال:


> مشكور على هذا الجهد والله يبارك فيك



*كل عام و انتم بخير*​


----------



## م/على عبدالمقصود (20 أغسطس 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## captainhass (20 أغسطس 2010)

م/على عبدالمقصود قال:


> شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا



جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## captainhass (27 أغسطس 2010)

اغتنموا العشر الأواخر من هذا الشهر الكريم​


----------



## سونى22 (30 أغسطس 2010)

انا بسال هل يوجد هذه المحركات


----------



## captainhass (30 أغسطس 2010)

اغتنموا العشر الأواخر
و التمسوا ليلة القدر​


----------



## captainhass (12 سبتمبر 2010)

كل عام و أنتم بخير
عيدكم مبارك​


----------



## bjalil (12 سبتمبر 2010)

Thank you


----------



## captainhass (12 سبتمبر 2010)

bjalil قال:


> thank you



جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## newmaher2010 (15 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا
و الحق اني عازم ان شاء الله على شرح كورسات في هندسة الحاسب 
باللغة العربية 
و أسعد كثيرا بكل من ينفع الأمة الاسلامية وشبابها بأي علم نافع
و أرجو الله أن يكون العمل خالصا لوجهه الكريم
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## captainhass (15 سبتمبر 2010)

newmaher2010 قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا
> و الحق اني عازم ان شاء الله على شرح كورسات في هندسة الحاسب
> باللغة العربية
> و أسعد كثيرا بكل من ينفع الأمة الاسلامية وشبابها بأي علم نافع
> ...




جزاكم الله كل خير

الله يوفقك​


----------



## carine-ar (17 سبتمبر 2010)

merci mon ami


----------



## captainhass (17 سبتمبر 2010)

carine-ar قال:


> merci mon ami




merci mon ami
you welcome

جزاكم الله كل خير أختى الكريمة​


----------



## captainhass (26 سبتمبر 2010)

كل عام و انتم بخير

اتمنى للجميع التوفيق ان شاء الله تعالى​


----------



## عبد المعبود (26 سبتمبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك
*


----------



## captainhass (27 سبتمبر 2010)

عبد المعبود قال:


> *بارك الله فيك
> *



*جزاكم الله كل خير*​


----------



## captainhass (5 أكتوبر 2010)

كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------



## cute1t (6 أكتوبر 2010)

ألف شكر
بارك الله في جهودك


----------



## captainhass (6 أكتوبر 2010)

cute1t قال:


> ألف شكر
> بارك الله في جهودك



جزاكم الله كل خير
بارك الله فيكم​


----------



## captainhass (8 أكتوبر 2010)

اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك​


----------



## mohammedsharaby (9 نوفمبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا*​


----------



## captainhass (9 نوفمبر 2010)

mohammedsharaby قال:


> *بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا*​



جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## karimco (11 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور جدا


----------



## captainhass (11 نوفمبر 2010)

karimco قال:


> مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور جدا



جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## aly_zz (25 ديسمبر 2010)

موقع جميل و متميز جدا بارك الله فيك و جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك 
سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## captainhass (26 ديسمبر 2010)

aly_zz قال:


> موقع جميل و متميز جدا بارك الله فيك و جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك
> سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم



جزاكم الله كل خير
بارك الله فيك​


----------



## bboumediene (19 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## captainhass (21 يناير 2011)

bboumediene قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا



جزاكم الله كل خير
بارك الله فيك​


----------



## ST.ENG (21 يناير 2011)

Thanks


----------



## captainhass (25 يناير 2011)

st.eng قال:


> thanks



جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## eng md (23 فبراير 2011)

الف شكر


----------



## freemanghassan (26 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير

حياك الله


----------



## ammontda (1 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## احمد ع ميرغني (17 أبريل 2011)

افادك الله وزادك علما مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## haytham.a.e (17 أبريل 2011)

شكراااا


----------



## ابورنيم (17 أبريل 2011)

مشكور1111111


----------



## فرح حسين (21 أبريل 2011)

مشروع لتصميم مبني متعدد الطوابق


----------



## فرح حسين (21 أبريل 2011)

شرح كامل للتوتل استيشن


----------



## captainhass (23 أبريل 2011)

freemanghassan قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير
> 
> حياك الله





ammontda قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير





احمد ع ميرغني قال:


> افادك الله وزادك علما مشكوووووووووووووووووور





haytham.a.e قال:


> شكراااا





ابورنيم قال:


> مشكور1111111



جزاكم الله كل خير

بارك الله فيكم​


----------



## ashraf30 (13 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكور


----------



## captainhass (18 ديسمبر 2011)

ashraf30 قال:


> مشكور



جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## انور الاستشاري (8 يناير 2012)

وفقكم الله
مجهود تشكر عليه .. و نتمنى من الله ان يوفقك لعمل المزيد خدمةُ لإخوانك المهندسين العرب


----------



## هوايتي غير مجالي (29 يناير 2012)

ممتاااااااااااااز تسلم الايادي


----------



## khalid1986 (29 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## شام عامر (11 فبراير 2012)

*مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررر

*​


----------



## bboumediene (13 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس احمد عكوش (6 أبريل 2012)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## captainhass (20 فبراير 2013)

جزاكم الله خير[​


----------



## saaddd (20 فبراير 2013)

مشكور وانشاء الله مأجور


----------



## احمد_سلوم (20 فبراير 2013)

*جزاكم الله كل خير*


----------



## Eng Ahmed Elmdaen (6 يونيو 2013)

*جزاك الله خيرا
وربنا ينفع بك*


----------

